# De que hay, hay



## curlyboy20

Buon pomeriggio,

Come si dice in italiano questa frasa cosi' comune in spagnolo? Por essempio:

_- Hay algo de tomar?
- De que hay, hay. Pero no se puede tomar.
_
Io semplicemente direi, _*C'e', ma non si pou' bere* o* Volentiere, ma non si puo' bere. *_Magari esiste una espressione idiomatica?

Junior.


----------



## Larroja

Più o meno: "Essercene, ce n'è, ma..." oppure "Per esserci, c'è, ma..."


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "Haber, hay..."


----------



## curlyboy20

Larroja said:


> Più o meno: "*Essercene*, ce n'è, ma..." oppure "Per esserci, c'è, ma..."



Essercene = Essere + ci + ne?

Asumo que el_ "ci"_ viene de _"Haber aquí"_ y el_ "ne"_ hace referencia al _"algo de tomar"_?


----------



## ursu-lab

curlyboy20 said:


> Essercene = Essere + ci + ne?
> 
> Asumo que el_ "ci"_ viene de _"Haber aquí"_ y el_ "ne"_ hace referencia al _"algo de tomar"_?


Il verbo "esserci" è "haber" nel significato di "essere presente (in un luogo)"/"esistere". Il "ne" vuol dire "qualcosa da bere".
La frase corretta in italiano è quella di Larroja:


> "Essercene, ce n'è, ma..." oppure "Per esserci, c'è, ma..."


----------



## Geviert

> "Essercene, ce n'è, ma..."



Una domanda: è possibile fare la contrazione con ne+verbo essere? mai visto. Non sarà magari _per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?
_
grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Una domanda: è possibile fare la contrazione con ne+verbo essere? mai visto. Non sarà magari _per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?
> _
> grazie.


 In che senso? Certo che si può apostrofare il "ne" con "è":
ce n'è, ce n'era, ce n'erano. 


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=730319


----------



## Geviert

In questo senso 





> n'è



 caspita, pensavo sempre che fosse semplicemente ce ne (nella domanda posta), e non ce ne+è apostrofato. Grazie.

Domanda 2_:_ non è possible dire allora:_ per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?_


----------



## ursu-lab

È esattamente come "haberlo, haylo", ma con il "ne".



> Domanda 2_:_ non è possible dire allora:_ per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?_


No, un clitico non può andare senza un verbo. L'unica eccezione è "ecco" che comunque ha funzione verbale presentativa_.
_


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Geviert said:


> In questo senso
> 
> caspita, pensavo sempre che fosse semplicemente ce ne (nella domanda posta), e non ce ne+è apostrofato. Grazie.
> 
> Domanda 2_:_ non è possible dire allora:_ per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?_



Nella tua proposta manca il verbo essere: ce ne *è* -> ce n'è

EFC


----------



## curlyboy20

Molte grazie.

In spagnolo se puo' anche dire, _"De haberlo, lo hay"._


----------



## ursu-lab

curlyboy20 said:


> Molte grazie.
> 
> In spagnolo si puo' anche dire, _"De haberlo, lo hay"._



O "haberlo, haylo", che si usa molto in Spagna.


----------



## curlyboy20

"Haylo"????? Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "haylo". Deve essere una cosa spagnola. Qui nell'America del sud ti corrigerebbero


----------



## ElFrikiChino

curlyboy20 said:


> "Haylo"????? Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "haylo". Deve essere una cosa spagnola. Qui nell' in America del sud ti corrieggerebbero


----------



## ursu-lab

Invece qui in Spagna in vent'anni che ci vivo non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "de que hay, hay"


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> O "haberlo, haylo", che si usa molto in Spagna.


Ursu tiene razón, esta frase se dice bastante, principalmente cuando se hace referencia a las "meigas" gallegas o brujas (en castellano) (ver punto 4 de este link).
También en el DPD (punto 1, tercer renglón) aparece pero relacionado con las mafias: "Las mafias no existen, pero haberlas, haylas".


----------



## ursu-lab

Immagino che forse lo useranno a Cuba, con tutta l'immigrazione "gallega" che c'è stata


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> Domanda 2_:_ non è possible dire allora:_ per essercene, *ce ne*, ma...?_





ursu-lab said:


> No, un clitico non può andare senza un verbo.


Quizás Geviert se refería a esta versión (con el verbo del otro lado): _"essercene, *c'è* ne, ma...". _ ¿Está mal también así?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Quizás Geviert se refería a esta versión (con el verbo del otro lado): _"essercene, *c'è*  ne, ma...". _ ¿Está mal también así?


Sì, è sbagliato: "c'è ne" è un errore grossolano commesso purtroppo anche da molti italiani che non sanno dove va messo l'apostrofo e scrivono anche "c'è lo"


----------



## curlyboy20

Grazie per le correzioni   Si impara parecchio qui con voi


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey:

 mi duda se refería al uso de la elisión en el caso de la  particella pronominale ne y el verbo essere (ne + è). En el caso ce + ne + è falta el verbo, como bien ha sido corregido. 

Sobre el uso del apóstrofo en italiano (entre italianos, ojo) sería menos severo que Ursu. La elisión en italiano es obligatoria en algunos casos, facultativa en otros, prohibida en otros más. En el primer y último caso se puede hablar con autoridad de "errore grosollano". En el caso facultativo, no. La confusión entre italianos nace principalmente por la falta de distinción clara entre los tres grupos. Cuando es facultativa, siempre encontrarás una _pignola _que pretenderá que sea obligatoria (digo _pignol*a* _porque en mi caso son siempre mujeres ). Regresando a los casos obligatorios, estos deberían ser notos: artículos _lo la_, indeterminativo femenino _una_, preposiciones compuestas (_dell'uomo_), adjetivos _quello/a_, etc, etc y etc. En el caso que propones Honey (c'è ne) como seguramente sabes, la elisión del adverbio _ci_, antepuesto al verbo essere de tercera persona, también es obligatoria (c'è). Esta obligatoriedad, sin embargo, *no permite* la forma que sugieres con la particella _ne_, como bien ha sido corregido. En el caso de _c'è _se puede comprender que la razón de la elisión es _también _fonética: por ejemplo, con la particella pronominale _ci _no está permitida la elisión (se sobreentiende, tampoco el uso apóstrofo) en los casos de *vocales diferentes *a /_e, i_/: es posibile escribir _c'invitó,_ pero no _c'occorsero__ due persone._ En el caso de la particelle pronominali _mi_ (_m'avvicinai_), _ti _(_non t'importa_), _ci, si, vi e _*ne*,* la elisión es facultativa.*

Sobre *haylo*: es sin duda un arcaísmo _bello e buono_, preferentemente del castellano peninsular (regional y de registro popular). Los pronombres átonos aparecen enclíticos (pospuestos al verbo) cuando van adjuntos a infinitivos (_comprarlo_), gerundios e imperativos afirmativos (_cómpralo tú_).  En las formas de verbos conjugados existen usos muy elegantes, pero es un uso intencional arcaizante (contestole, ofreciole). Tal vez en el barrio o provincia donde vive Ursu se mantenga todavía viva (en el imaginario) la tercera persona conjugada presente del verbo haber (ha) más la semivocal final (hay). Esta última semivocal es en realidad (pero no se ve) el adverbio demostrativo "allí", como alguien bien señaló en un hilo todavía abierto, de lectura un poco _convulsiva _(solo "para los machos", recordando otro hilo ). A partir de esa conjugación arcaica de _haber_ derivan el enclítico "haylo".  Obviamente un arcaísmo no es un error (los arcaísmos son bellos, se ponen de moda según la edad, la generación y el registro de la época), pero eso sí, un arcaísmo es un arcaísmo en cualquier lugar, en España, Cuba o Tenerife.


----------



## King Crimson

Forse questo link può servire (confesso che l'argomento è un campo minato anche per i madrelingua).


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Hola Honey:
> 
> mi duda se refería al uso de la elisión en el caso de la  particella pronominale ne y el verbo essere (ne + è). En el caso ce + ne + è falta el verbo, como bien ha sido corregido.
> 
> Sobre el uso del apóstrofo en italiano (entre italianos, ojo) sería menos severo que Ursu. La elisión en italiano es obligatoria en algunos casos, facultativa en otros, prohibida en otros más. En el primer y último caso se puede hablar con autoridad de "errore grosollano". En el caso facultativo, no. La confusión entre italianos nace principalmente por la falta de distinción clara entre los tres grupos. Cuando es facultativa, siempre encontrarás una _pignola _que pretenderá que sea obligatoria (digo _pignol*a* _porque en mi caso son siempre mujeres ). Regresando a los casos obligatorios, estos deberían ser notos: artículos _lo la_, indeterminativo femenino _una_, preposiciones compuestas (_dell'uomo_), adjetivos _quello/a_, etc, etc y etc. En el caso que propones Honey (c'è ne) como seguramente sabes, la elisión del adverbio _ci_, antepuesto al verbo essere de tercera persona, también es obligatoria (c'è). Esta obligatoriedad, sin embargo, *no permite* la forma que sugieres con la particella _ne_, como bien ha sido corregido. En el caso de _c'è _se puede comprender que la razón de la elisión es _también _fonética: por ejemplo, con la particella pronominale _ci _no está permitida la elisión (se sobreentiende, tampoco el uso apóstrofo) en los casos de *vocales diferentes *a /_e, i_/: es posibile escribir _c'invitó,_ pero no _c'occorsero__ due persone._ En el caso de la particelle pronominali _mi_ (_m'avvicinai_), _ti _(_non t'importa_), _ci, si, vi e _*ne*,* la elisión es facultativa.*
> 
> Sobre *haylo*: es *sin duda *un arcaísmo _bello e buono_, preferentemente del castellano peninsular (regional y de registro popular). Los pronombres átonos aparecen enclíticos (pospuestos al verbo) cuando van adjuntos a infinitivos (_comprarlo_), gerundios e imperativos afirmativos (_cómpralo tú_).  En las formas de verbos conjugados existen usos muy elegantes, pero es un uso intencional arcaizante (contestole, ofreciole). Tal vez en el barrio o provincia donde vive Ursu se mantenga todavía viva (en el imaginario) la tercera persona conjugada presente del verbo haber (ha) más la semivocal final (hay). Esta última semivocal es en realidad (pero no se ve) el adverbio demostrativo "allí", como alguien bien señaló en un hilo todavía abierto, de lectura un poco _convulsiva _(solo "para los machos", recordando otro hilo ). A partir de esa conjugación arcaica de _haber_ derivan el enclítico "haylo".  Obviamente un arcaísmo no es un error (los arcaísmos son bellos, se ponen de moda según la edad, la generación y el registro de la época), pero eso sí, un arcaísmo es un arcaísmo en cualquier lugar, en España, Cuba o Tenerife.



Creo que lo señalo contradice el resto de tu discurso. "Sin duda" se usa para *reafirmar* una opinión después de plantear los argumentos, no para afirmar algo; por ese motivo se suele usar al final del discurso y no al principio; salvo, claro está, que se trate de un político. Entra en el mismo grupo que el  "como tú ya sabes" y el "como todos saben"


En todo caso "haylo" es una forma de lo más normal. Muy popular a raíz de la difusión del dicho gallego "haberlas, haylas" y el uso de los tiempos verbales con el pronombre detrás se ha extendido mucho en toda una nación. Así que más que un arcaísmo estaríamos delante de un "modernismo" 
Al margen de eso habría que pensar si es conveniente llamar "arcaísmo" a los usos del español que han perdido "interés" en unos lugares pero no en otros (Como sostienes en esta ocasión) visto que en la práctica sería proponer un español "de primera" y otro "de segunda". No veo como se puede considerar "arcaísmo" una forma que es de plena vigencia para un buen número de hispano parlantes Eso equivale a decir que el "voseo" (Y pongo el ejemplo más polémico imaginable simplemente para resaltar el alcance de tu punto de vista) sería un "arcaísmo"


----------



## Tomby

Yo creo que esta expresión "_haberlas, haylas_" / "_haberlos, haylos_" se utiliza en todas las regiones de España; fuera de ella no lo sé. Pero además yo creo que es una frase (o casi una "frase hecha") que se utiliza para afirmar o para insinuar algo, según en el momento o en el contexto que se use.
Por ejemplo, si yo digo: "_Los tongos_* _en el fútbol no existen, pero haberlos, haylos_", creo que estoy dando a entender sutilmente que sí existen. ¿No sé si me he explicado?


P.S. * "tongo" = amaño, trampa en el deporte (en italiano no lo sé pero quiere decir "non barare").
P.S. bis. El DRAE [clic en conjugar] indica que la 3ª persona del singular del Presente de Indicativo es "ha" o "hay", pero debería indicar que esta última es una forma impersonal.


----------



## Geviert

Tombatossals said:


> Yo creo que esta expresión "_haberlas, haylas_" / "_haberlos, haylos_" se utiliza en todas las regiones de España; fuera de ella no lo sé. Pero además yo creo que es una frase (o casi una "frase hecha") que se utiliza para afirmar o para insinuar algo, según en el momento o en el contexto que se use.
> Por ejemplo, si yo digo: "_Los tongos_* _en el fútbol no existen, pero haberlos, haylos_", creo que estoy dando a entender sutilmente que sí existen. ¿No sé si me he explicado?
> 
> 
> P.S. * "tongo" = amaño, trampa en el deporte (en italiano no lo sé pero quiere decir "non barare").
> P.S. bis. El DRAE [clic en conjugar] indica que la 3ª persona del singular del Presente de Indicativo es "ha" o "hay", pero debería indicar que esta última es una forma impersonal.



En efecto, Tomba, arcaísmo no quiere decir que sea algo "anticuado" o "viejo" o de "segunda categoría" (por favor).  Si retomamos el mismo link al DPD que tú mismo has puesto en un post anterior, leeremos por ejemplo: "si a la forma _hay_ se le añade un pronombre enclítico —*algo frecuente en la lengua antigua, pero raro hoy *-debe mantenerse su escritura con _y,_ aunque esta letra quede en interior de palabra". El referimiento a "la lengua antigua" está relacionado al desarrollo de "ha+y"  que he explicado arriba - y que curiosamente (pero no mucho en realidad) tiene la misma función del adverbio _ci _italiano (alguien por ahí decía que no es posible en castellano . Simplemente no se ve, que es otra cosa). Hay otros ejemplos interesantes de enclíticos citados en el DPD: _haylas, voyme, doyte_. En general, la forma arcaica de "hay+ enclítico" es un tópico de lingüística bastante conocido.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, è sbagliato: "c'è ne" è un errore grossolano...


Muchas gracias por la aclaración, ursu-lab, creo que las _particelle_ "ci" y "ne" son tan bonitas como tramposas. 



Geviert said:


> Hola Honey:
> 
> mi duda se refería al uso de la elisión en el caso de la  particella  pronominale ne y el verbo essere (ne + è).


Sí, entiendo. 



King Crimson said:


> Forse questo link può servire...


Gracias, King Crimson, la página es muy útil. 


Con respecto a "haylo" y etcétera, pienso que si su uso está restringido a esa expresión en particular, no amerita un debate lingüístico tan prolongado.  Me llamaría la atención si, en cambio, su uso estuviera normalizado, es decir, si alguien pudiera decir, por ejemplo, en una conversación común:

_"Estaba buscando unas herramientas que no conseguía por ningún lado, hasta que mi vecino me avisó que *haylas* en una ferretería de la capital; esta tarde voy a comprarlas."_


----------



## ursu-lab

*In Spagna *non è raro sentire "haberlo, haylo" (in certi contesti, abbondantemente spiegati da Tombatossals), nemmeno oggi, in *tutta *la penisola isole comprese. A volte espressioni regionali si diffondono a livello statale e, forse ti sorprenderà, vengono accettate da tutta la comunità su tutto il territorio senza grandi traumi. Insomma, non so fino a che punto tu conosca la penisola iberica, ma ti posso assicurare che la sottoscritta non vive nell'isola del Perejil... 
Detto questo, quando parlavo di "errore grossolano" mi pare abbastanza chiaro che mi riferivo a scrivere "c'è ne" e "c'è lo" ( "clitico+verbo finito+clitico" è una struttura *inesistente *nella lingua italiana e nelle lingue romanze in generale). Ma se non è abbastanza chiaro lo ricopio qui sotto:



> "c'è ne" è un errore grossolano commesso purtroppo anche da molti  italiani che non sanno dove va messo l'apostrofo e scrivono anche "c'è  lo"  per dire "ce l'ho"



No, Honey, "haylo" ecc. si usa solo nell'espressione di cui sopra, non in altre.

PS: l'esistenza dell'"y" che Agrò ha giustamente ricordato, è riscontrabile in tutta la letteratura classica spagnola, per chi l'ha letta.


----------



## Geviert

> _"Estaba buscando unas herramientas que no conseguía por ningún lado, hasta que mi vecino me avisó que *haylas* en una ferretería de la capital; esta tarde voy a comprarlas."_



Diría lo mismo que tú (o con tus palabras), estimada Honey: un frase bonita, pero tramposa.

PS.





> isola del Perejil...



questa è molto bella, ci vuole un _hilo filológico_! Non so perché mi hai fatto ricordare Umberto Eco... Sul senso dell'errore grossolano è chiaro, lo ribadisco subito dopo nel testo.


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> Più o meno: "Essercene, ce n'è, ma..." oppure "Per esserci, c'è, ma..."



 Perfetto, come sempre . Un italiano direbbe proprio così.


----------

